# en vacances a AUBENAS sans mon chargeur :-(



## zemzem (1 Avril 2010)

oublié chargeur  PowerBook G4 à Genève - stop - viens d'arriver  près d'Aubenas en Ardèche pour 10 jours - stop - qui peut m'en prêter un ? - stop - par économie de la batterie je relèves ce soir vers 20h - stop - MERCI D'AVANCE .


----------



## boddy (1 Avril 2010)

Ah l'Ardèche, Aubenas, pays de mes ancêtres.

Mais va donc te promener si tu es en vacances


----------



## zemzem (1 Avril 2010)

c'est aussi le pays de mes ancêtres ... mais je dois aussi travailler :-(


----------



## marctiger (1 Avril 2010)

Je suis malheureusement bien loin de toi, mais le plus simple serait de trouver un Apple Store là où tu es, ou un magasin quelconque où ils vendraient des Mac.


----------

